# Alternative to Pelican Cases?



## Centropolis (Apr 10, 2009)

I've always wanted to buy a couple of Pelican cases to carry my flashlights when I am going to a long trip or something. But they are just a bit too expensive for me.

I want to know if there are other brands that make similar products for less price? Or if there are other ways to carry a lot of flashlights to an outdoor trip besides in hard plastic cases. Soft carrying case with many slots?

Looking to see ideas from other CPFers.


----------



## shortstack (Apr 11, 2009)

you can try some gun cases!:twothumbs


----------



## Centropolis (Apr 13, 2009)

shortstack said:


> you can try some gun cases!:twothumbs


 
Are they much cheaper than your Pelican cases? I live in Canada so guns are not really something that everyone has on their belts or at home.


----------



## Superdave (Apr 13, 2009)

I would imagine a nice hardshell briefcase would work out well.. you would just need to find some foam for it. 

That's what i'm planning on using. Right now i have some old plastic cases that are barrely thick enough to fit a KT2.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 13, 2009)

Pelicans are worth it if you want to protect your lights and especially if they need to be waterproof. If you don't need the hard protection or to be watertight than you might look at some leather pouches or zippered leather bags. I keep some lights in these and then put them in a backpack, fanny pack or shoulder bag (similar to a Maxpedition FatBoy).


----------



## shortstack (Apr 13, 2009)

go to walmart, if they have them there. they have handgun gun cases for about $20


----------



## Centropolis (Apr 13, 2009)

shortstack said:


> go to walmart, if they have them there. they have handgun gun cases for about $20



Again, I think the only place where I can get gun cases is Le Baron. In Canada, handguns are not a common item at Walmart. Maybe airguns cases.....


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 15, 2009)

Look at Otterbox.com Same kind of thing, but cheaper (at least the last time I checked).


----------



## roadie (Apr 16, 2009)

skb is more costly

uk cases .... no locking holes

sob sob

i facing the same problem too ..... solution?


----------



## gallonoffuel (Apr 16, 2009)

For the 'alternative' soft case:

http://countycomm.com/collector.htm

I'd contact countycomm though and see if they ship to .CA.


----------

